# Pirogues?



## DeereMan95 (May 10, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience with a pirogue? I am wanting to get a 12 ft kayak for small rivers, but since I like canoes so much I am set on a pirogue.


----------



## robert carter (May 11, 2017)

I would get an Old Town guide . I have one and love it. RC


----------



## kingfish (May 11, 2017)

I've got a pirogue.  This much I do know, if you've shaved uneven, you'll tilt over to the side with more whiskers.  Not very stable.  Used it primarily in cypress ponds to duck hunt out of.  Water was always 1-2 feet deep.  Do what RC said, you'll be happier and safer.


----------



## boissage (May 12, 2017)

I have an Old Town Guide.  I don't even use my kayak anymore.


----------



## DeereMan95 (May 12, 2017)

I have a canoe and gheenoe but both are 15 ft I love them but the cypress river swamps I fish in the boat has to be drug through knees and alot of nasty stuff a kayak is perfect but just not enough space.


----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2017)

My Guide is 11-9 I think and around 50 lbs. RC


----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2017)




----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2017)

I took the factory seat out and use a folding turkey hunting seat. .RC


----------



## DeereMan95 (May 13, 2017)

robert carter said:


>



Rc that looks like a dandy little boat, prolly paddles like a dream.


----------



## TJay (May 13, 2017)

Check out the Water Moccasin pirogues.
http://watermoccasin.net/water-moccasin/
I had one when I lived in LA although mine was a Gator which is very similiar to the Water Moccasin.  Get one with a bow mounted trolling motor and you are set.  The only problem is you have to make the drive to N Louisiana to get one.


----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2017)

It paddles nearly as fast as a yak. It paddles with ease up stream on the Altamaha. Thats where the pic is. I like to get in ponds and lakes around here and drop out a few jigs for crappie and wind drift them. Lots of relaxing.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2017)

I have a pirogue and can tell you from experience that you'd be happier with a canoe. You have to sit real still in a pirogue or be a skateboarder and stand up and pole it. They're not real good in deeper water. No keel, so they don't track straight. No flotation (in mine) so it would sink like a rock in deep water. In short, get a canoe.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2017)

I fished two people out of my pirogue this past weekend quite comfortably. On a pretty big lake. I have a chapman cottonmouth and we had 400lbs of people and fishing gear and had zero issues.


----------



## DeereMan95 (May 21, 2017)

Gut_Pile said:


> I fished two people out of my pirogue this past weekend quite comfortably. On a pretty big lake. I have a chapman cottonmouth and we had 400lbs of people and fishing gear and had zero issues.



Are they pricey? I wonder if they could be shipped to Ga.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 26, 2017)

I am from South Louisiana. I was weaned and raised in a Pirogue.  They are the best boats you can have ... for the South Louisiana marshes and swamps.  Here in Georgia ... Pas Bon ... not good.  They are great for poling through shallow marshes.  Not really good for deep water, horrible for rivers and streams with current.  Very unstable.  I still have mine on the banks of my pond at the house.  

I kayak a lot.  My "Go To" YAK is the Native Ultimate FX 15.  The Ultimates are available from 12' to16'.  They are hybrid boats which are a cross between a kayak and a canoe.  With a tunnel hull, they are very stable and wide open to carry lots of gear.  They are available as solo, tandem, or convertible 

I have 4  here,  12', 14.4', 15', and 16'.  I am going to sell the 14.5 ft.  PM me if interested.


----------

